# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Cảnh báo chuyển phát nhanh Viettel NHÁI

## solero

Hôm rồi có bác chuyển phát hàng cho em từ HN lên Thái Nguyên cơ mà bác ấy bận nên nhờ cậu em chuyển giúp.

Lớ ngớ thế nào dính ngay phải anh Viettel nhái http://chuyenphatnhanhviettel.com/
Trong khi anh Viettel xịn là http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/

Theo nhận xét của em:
1: Nhái thương hiệu Viettel là đã không minh bạch rồi.
2: Chuyển hàng từ HN lên TN mà 3 ngày rồi không thấy đâu. Như Viettel xịn thì sáng chuyển có khi chiều nhận đc.
3: Giá cước khá là chát.

Đây là bill của Viettel nhái.


Cảnh báo các cụ chuyển hàng nên chọn hãng uy tín để khỏi lo lắng và mất tiền oan. 

P/s: Chuyển từ 27 mà nay 30 em vẫn chưa nhận được hàng  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, elenercom, Gamo, h-d, hoctap256, hung1706, itanium7000, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bây giờ cài gì cũng lừa đảo cả - không biết dân mình sẽ như thế nào trong tương lai. Các bác chú ý, khi nhận hàng phải lấy cái bill xem kỹ lưỡng, mình đã gặp tình trạng này: tụi chuyển hàng nhanh tay rút giấy bill không đưa cho mình mà đòi tiền cước, mình nghi ngờ do số tiền cao nên mình yêu cầu đưa bill xem lại ---> đích thị - xin lỗi em nhầm. Lần khác thì số tiền cước ghi trong bill bị sửa chữa --> bó tay phải đưa tiền cho rồi nhưng thấy cao --> rất nghi ngờ cái này.

----------


## Gamo

Chà, sao Viettel chưa kiện ku này ta?

----------


## cty686

Bố và con mấy khi kiện nhau bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bố và con mấy khi kiện nhau bác.


CÓ thể lắm - sân sau mấy bố  :Big Grin: 
Điều này giải thích vì sao không có tên đồng chí vịt nào trong hồ sơ Banana

----------


## solero

Em phải viết tâm thư cho Viettel post mí được.

----------


## solero

Đến 10h48' ngày hôm nay sau 8 ngày em đã nhận được gói hàng.

- Nơi chuyển hàng: Hà Nội
- Nơi nhận hàng: Thái Nguyên
- Tổng khoảng cách: Khoảng *100Km*
- Thời gian bắt đầu chuyển đến khi nhận được:* 8 ngày* (từ 27/4 -> 5/5)
- Cước:* 150.000đ/2Kg/100Km*

- Nhân viên tổng đài ăn nói cộc lốc, cúp máy đánh rụp.
- Nhân viên giao hàng: "Cái này em giao hộ, anh không nhận thì thôi em gửi trả"

Em đã điện lên tổng đài Viettel post phản ánh về việc cty Viettel nhái và yêu cầu phải có động thái bảo vệ khách hàng và bảo vệ thương hiệu. Họ ghi nhận nhưng chưa thấy phản hồi.

Em không bực người gửi vì bác ấy cũng bị lừa (dùng dịch vụ giả). Em bực thái độ làm ăn của bên chuyển phát nhanh Viettel nhái và giá cước thì ...

----------


## Gamo

Chắc phải email/sms cho ông nào cao cao chứ đám tổng đài bọn nó ghi nhận rồi lặn luôn  :Wink:

----------


## bin xeko

Tốt nhất ra nên liên hệ trực tiếp bằng cách gọi TD giải đáp để ko bị lừa.

----------------------

----------


## bin xeko

Thực ra thì cũng khá khó trong trường hợp này. Vì nó liên quan đến luật, chứ Vt đâu có thể đến cty nhái kia và YC họ ko được hoạt động nữa. Thế thì đã ko có hàng giả hàng nhái rồi  :Smile: 

--------------------------------------------
malaysia online casino chỉ có tại scr888

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Có bác nào như cháu gọi hẳn lên trên tổng đài để nó điều nhân viên của nó xuống làm việc cho khỏi sợ hàng giả chưa ạ  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Totdo

Em cũng xém dính vụ này
Số tổng đài thật của viettel chi bác nào sắp có nhu cầu
19008095

----------


## linhdt1121

Em là cũng mới là nạn nhân của viettel nhái này đây.
Đang cần gấp, ng bán gửi phát nhanh. Khi nhận nv nói 2 ngày tới nơi, vừa rồi em nhìn cái bill phát hiện là nhái gọi tổng đài thì nói nếu muốn nhận ngay thì x2 tiền cước, còn ko thì 4 ngày.
Các cụ trước khi gửi thì xem xét cho kỹ ko lại dính đòn rồi thêm bực vào người

----------


## itanium7000

Hôm nay em lại gặp một vấn đề về ship. Đó là dịch vụ của Bưu điện Việt Nam vnpost.vn. Hàng có ghi rõ địa chỉ, sđt người nhận nhưng bên Bưu điện không phát đến tay em mà phát cho bảo vệ ở dưới chung cư. Bảo vệ dưới chung cư em thì đủ thành phần, lộn xộn. Giờ không biết ai đã nhận.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hôm nay em lại gặp một vấn đề về ship. Đó là dịch vụ của Bưu điện Việt Nam vnpost.vn. Hàng có ghi rõ địa chỉ, sđt người nhận nhưng bên Bưu điện không phát đến tay em mà phát cho bảo vệ ở dưới chung cư. Bảo vệ dưới chung cư em thì đủ thành phần, lộn xộn. Giờ không biết ai đã nhận.


Bưu phẩm ghi số là bọn bưu điện nó toàn gửi đến tận nhà mà bác, ông nào đi phát cẩn thận thì gọi điện trước hoặc kiểm tra chứng minh còn ông nào làm cho xong thì coi như xong luôn hàng của mình  :Wink:  Gửi dịch vụ không mắc hơn bao nhiêu mà yên tâm vẫn hơn.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Bưu phẩm ghi số là bọn bưu điện nó toàn gửi đến tận nhà mà bác, ông nào đi phát cẩn thận thì gọi điện trước hoặc kiểm tra chứng minh còn ông nào làm cho xong thì coi như xong luôn hàng của mình  Gửi dịch vụ không mắc hơn bao nhiêu mà yên tâm vẫn hơn.


Nghi lắm, gói hàng này không sao nhưng gói tương tự đang trên đường chuẩn bị phát mới đáng quan ngại  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuan6868

Bọn nó vui lăm, phát đại cho xong - không cần người nhận ký nhận nữa. Nhiều lúc người nhận thanh toán cước đâm ra lại hay.

----------

